# Selco Tells of Survival,Serbia Civil War



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Thought this story would be helpful to us all.Its from a man who survied the zombies,and hardships of the civil war in Serbia.
Him and is family went from a good life in a busy small city back to the stone age in a matter of days. Many women had to sell their bodys for food to feed their kids and he said the best protection is numbers of very trusting family or friends.
The ones who wer killed or died were the loners,no matter how many guns they had or what kind of protection.

SHTF Plan - When the Shit Hits The Fan, Don't Say We Didn't Warn You.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I can't visit the website but id read his story at a site hat is'nt upgraded so much I an't pull it up'freerepublic'.
It would be a very good story to put up here fo all to read.
Many died of starvation,infection was also a big killer but most did from bullet wounds .Took me about 30 minutes to read the whole article .
Worthwhile for one of you to paste it up here for present and future members.


----------



## Domeguy (Sep 9, 2011)

Selco's blog is here: SHTF School - Real Life Survival Experiences


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Exactly along my line of thinking. I was still a teen when sent to stay in Noriega's country for a yaar and a half. Learned a lot there. I put back those same things, and everybody here thinks I am the "crazy one" in the community. We will see.....


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Domeguy said:


> Selco's blog is here: SHTF School - Real Life Survival Experiences


 Thanks for site info. I got bumped off before I could get the addy.Also some of free republcs addy are too long for me to put up but I can still read the articles there. They banned me so I have no reason to promote the site except for info. The good sites I was a member of upgraded so I get bumped.
Also I don't know how to pasteI never typed or got online until my son went to iraq and email was best way to see how he was doing.
My kids said I never should have been let loose on the web,haha.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Stock up on cans of corned beef. Seemed to be the most valuable thing. With corned beef you can get guns, ammo, whatever.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Stock up on cans of corned beef. Seemed to be the most valuable thing. With corned beef you can get guns, ammo, whatever.


 Yes it was a can of beef one of the women sold her body for in that story,seems it was a common thing among the staving to feed their kids.
I'd be tough out of luck on that one now.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Read Selco's Story*

What he is explaining is what acuually happens.

He tells you that if you do not blend in, you will be killed by some one just for your coat or your expencive gun.

He tells you never to buy , sell or trade anything from your house.

You and your house will become a target.

My father told me that the price of sex with a woman in Germany during WWII was a single ciggerett or an orange!

You will not want to appear well fed or diffrent from others.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

BillM said:


> What he is explaining is what acuually happens.
> 
> He tells you that if you do not blend in, you will be killed by some one just for your coat or your expencive gun.
> 
> ...


 He tells us some thigns we would never think of.


----------



## VUnder (Sep 1, 2011)

Meerkat said:


> Yes it was a can of beef one of the women sold her body for in that story,seems it was a common thing among the staving to feed their kids.
> I'd be tough out of luck on that one now.


Why? Are you out of corned beef?


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

VUnder said:


> Why? Are you out of corned beef?


 Ha ha,not yet.


----------



## Obligated (Apr 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this info. So much to think about. My world view changes a bit each day. I thought I knew myself until reading a few of the blogs. 

I have put that site on my favorite list.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Obligated said:


> Thank you for sharing this info. So much to think about. My world view changes a bit each day. I thought I knew myself until reading a few of the blogs.
> 
> I have put that site on my favorite list.


 Your welcome .Wish our families would read it,but they think all going to be fine ,just have to get over the economic hump.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

They denuded the place of trees for fuel. They burned everything that they could as fuel. They scrapped everything of any value that they could sell/trade. They survived by eating some grass in a flat bread, (wild onions) and some suspected contaminated food. You suspected everyone in your general area of being your enemy. People were killed everywhere. Sounds like Detroit.


----------



## The_Exorcist (Dec 4, 2011)

Good to see that Selco is doing well, I remember when he started posting at the other blog board... and how all those Trolls started trying to make him look like a fake & tearing him down for fun.

Makes me wonder why people like _that_ never get banned.

Selco's info is good, and always an interesting item to read because it makes you think about the right things for the whole SHTF scenario. 
Cheers!


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

Has anyone heard anything new regarding this Selco guy? 

All his threads were removed over at Survival Boards and his name placed on a filter where members at Survival Boards who even mention his name or even ask a mod via a PM (like I did) about him are given an automatic one year ban. 

Survival Boards even turned Seleco over to the authorities per their own admission. I personally would think that just banning him or removing his threads would be enough but snitching him out to the authorities is a whole new low to me. Selco must have been doing more than selling raw milk to his neighbors but the fact Survival Boards is so secretive about it only causes raises more questions.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

govt agents raided every web site hosting anything wrt Selco 

I have no idea, but it is strange, especially since on the survival board I remember a post specifically stating the admin had investigated him and was reasonably confident he was who he said he was.


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

I'm not sure what to believe now.. thhis is getting interesting for sure

An Admin over at Survival Boards admitted they had turned Selco information over to authorities. In their own words they snitched him out for something. (See attached screen shot for proof of my claim)

As for Government agencies raiding every site that hosted his name or information. There are hundreds of sites that did this (do a google search to see them all) and the question I have is if so then why is Selcos own Website still up and running?

Something sure is fishy here but one thing that I know for sure is that Survival Boards admitted they snitched him out. Survival Boards also threw a long time award winning member (Me) under the bus faster than you can say "Ouch" and finally it shows Survival Boards will sell out anyone and throw them under a bus or report them to the feds but they don't have the respect to say whats really going on or what this guy did that was so wrong.


----------



## partdeux (Aug 3, 2011)

I was only joking about the feds raiding all the web sites.. guess my sarcasm didn't come off well through the keyboard. 

But, it is a strange situation.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

Von Helman said:


> Survival Boards will sell out anyone and throw them under a bus or report them to the feds


Did you notice the sig line? Interesting sig line for an FBI informant


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> Something sure is fishy here but one thing that I know for sure is that Survival Boards admitted they snitched him out.


That is strange. They should pony up and explain why.

There is an explanation for everything.


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Nobody knows what happened? Why would authorities be interested in him or his site?
I'm glad I read the account posted before it was disappeared. That was a valuable perspective of a people being targeted for genocide.


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

tenOC said:


> Nobody knows what happened? Why would authorities be interested in him or his site?
> I'm glad I read the account posted before it was disappeared. That was a valuable perspective of a people being targeted for genocide.


Yes it is and does provide a great deal of insight to the tenacity of human beings. Confirms much of what I have learned from those who have survived catastrophic events. Is why I am amazed that there are so many who believe that the vast majority of humanity will lay down and drop dead the instant the light switch goes out. Although that is in direct contradiction to every SHTF event in history from the plague to WWII.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Follow the money*



tenOC said:


> Nobody knows what happened? Why would authorities be interested in him or his site?
> I'm glad I read the account posted before it was disappeared. That was a valuable perspective of a people being targeted for genocide.


Follow the money

What makes you think it was the goverenment that booted Selco off the survivalist boards?

Survivalism and Prepping is a business. These sites sell advertising to dealers who sell firearms , freeze dried food, equipment and clothing.

Selco advises against carrying expencive gear. He says it will get you killed , just so someone can see what you have in your bob.

He advises against carrying an AR15 with all the accessorys as that will get you killed just for the weapon.

He was costing the advertisers money.

I hope this dosen't get me kicked off .


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

Interesting. Does he post anywhere else?

I didn't think government booted him. I'm asking why they would report that the matter was turned over to the authorities. Are authorities in this case the board administrators? I assumed the speaker was talking about government authorities.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*All Selco*



tenOC said:


> Interesting. Does he post anywhere else?
> 
> I didn't think government booted him. I'm asking why they would report that the matter was turned over to the authorities. Are authorities in this case the board administrators? I assumed the speaker was talking about government authorities.


All Selco is selling is advise. That advise is contrary in a lot of ways regarding equipment bunkers and so on!

The advertisers would just want him gone from sites they pay to advertise on . They don't want to take credit for it.

Who better to blame than big brother !


----------



## staceyj (Feb 17, 2012)

X ring Billm


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

It just lets you know what we can expect from each other if the shtf. I think this was the after effects of us blowing up the Balkans'clinton'and handing them over to the moslems,not sure but seems to be a habit past several decades?


----------



## BlueShoe (Aug 7, 2010)

The Serbian Christians started invaded Muslim areas to murder them. The world ignored their initial attacks in some provinces so that emboldened them (sound familiar?). They invaded other areas on a genocidal campaign. We finally got involved at that point. 
FYI, Serbian war criminals are still being caught and convicted over the past year on war crimes, or escape of convictions.

http://www.dogpile.com/search/web?q=serbian+war+criminal+convicted


----------



## Von Helman (Oct 31, 2009)

tenOC said:


> Interesting. Does he post anywhere else?
> 
> I didn't think government booted him. I'm asking why they would report that the matter was turned over to the authorities. *Are authorities in this case the board administrators?* I assumed the speaker was talking about government authorities.


It was the board administrator / staff that sent me the message so when they said they had turned it over to the authorities they were referring to the government authorities. I was then given a one year ban and two days later the ban was lifted without reason why. I left that site because of all the drama and games not to mention they are known snitches.

There are do gooder snitches everywhere, watch your back because if people even think you have too many animals on your land they feel the need to contact various government agencies to report you.

it will be those same do gooders who are in for a real surprise when the S really HTF


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Von Helman said:


> There are do gooder snitches everywhere....they feel the need to contact various government agencies to report you.


Oh man, this is so true... and they are everywhere. This is one of the primary reasons people want to "get away".

The sad thing is... snitches do what they do (snitch) in order to gain... and I fear they will sell a lot of valuable info (and cause a lot of damage) in a very short period of time.

It is best to know who these type of folks are and make sure they know NOTHING about you that they can use to hurt you later for their gain.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

LincTex said:


> Oh man, this is so true... and they are everywhere. This is one of the primary reasons people want to "get away".
> 
> The sad thing is... snitches do what they do (snitch) in order to gain... and I fear they will sell a lot of valuable info (and cause a lot of damage) in a very short period of time.
> 
> It is best to know who these type of folks are and make sure they know NOTHING about you that they can use to hurt you later for their gain.


 I agree with what you say,but basically we are all on a list now anyway.We don't want to be silent because that will not help us in the long run.If they don't have pland for us we have nothing to worrry about,its just a conspiracy.If they do have plans for us there is no place to hide anyway.
Too many died protecting our right to speak out against tyranny.
They are about to build drones here in florida,not for the war,but "to protect the nation".From who?


----------



## LongRider (May 8, 2012)

LincTex said:


> It is best to know who these type of folks are and make sure they know NOTHING about you that they can use to hurt you later for their gain.


Its true. Rats will do what rats do its their nature. Like the scorpion and the frog story.

One day a scorpion asked a frog for a ride across the pond.
The frog said"NO, you will bite me and I will drown"
The scorpion said "Oh no I promise I wont."
The frog said "Oh yes you will you are a scorpion, and that's what scorpions do." 
The scorpion "No I promise besides if I were to bite you we would both drown. Why would I do that?"
"OK" said the frog "that makes sense" and let the scorpion crawl onto his back. After they had gone about half way the scorpion bit the frog.
Drowning the frog cried out "Why did you do that now we will both die"
To which the scorpion replied "Its my nature what did you expect me to do?"

Point is if you tell a snitch your business whose fault is it really when they rat you out? Better yet, keep your business to yourself, if folks do not have a need to know why tell them? Sadly in this case Selco tried to help others out and did try maintain OPSEC as his posts did generate some hostility in his home country but his trust was misplaced


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

I thought this would be good to bring up for the newbees here.Everyone should read this about how fast society can turn roque in a shtf situation.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

I don't think his experiences will carry over to us if we have a similar situation. They had outside food and fuel assistance coming in. So I'm in Colorado, think the french will drop in crossoints for us?? In serbia they had no economy to start with and fractured national identity after living under the hammer and sickle for so long. While I definitely agree we have riff raff here, their long term survival is dubious at best unless they learn to provide for themselves and not rely on a non-existant government. Some of his posts advised that living in an apartment building was better than on your own home because more people for mutual defense. Nuts!! Where will you get/grow food? Water?? Where would you dump poop with no sewer service??? Where will you keep chickens or food critters?? No, his advise is for survival with assistance only and not applicable at all to any US collapse. But that's what you get when a lifelong gov dependent (the warm russian blanket of communism) is forced to survive on less assistance (US and NATO assistance). People, if we fail nobody will be there for us. Except each other. Don't expect chinese or euro food packets!!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*What Country*



mojo4 said:


> I don't think his experiences will carry over to us if we have a similar situation. They had outside food and fuel assistance coming in. So I'm in Colorado, think the french will drop in crossoints for us?? In serbia they had no economy to start with and fractured national identity after living under the hammer and sickle for so long. While I definitely agree we have riff raff here, their long term survival is dubious at best unless they learn to provide for themselves and not rely on a non-existant government. Some of his posts advised that living in an apartment building was better than on your own home because more people for mutual defense. Nuts!! Where will you get/grow food? Water?? Where would you dump poop with no sewer service??? Where will you keep chickens or food critters?? No, his advise is for survival with assistance only and not applicable at all to any US collapse. But that's what you get when a lifelong gov dependent (the warm russian blanket of communism) is forced to survive on less assistance (US and NATO assistance). People, if we fail nobody will be there for us. Except each other. Don't expect chinese or euro food packets!!


What country have you been living in?

I live in the USA where 30% of the population draw some form of government assistance.

25 % of our population is currently retired and dependant on SS and Retirment checks that may soon just dissapear along with our bank accts and credit cards.

Yesterday, the Associated press carried a story about the EPA pushing to reduce the allowable amount of Asbestos by one thousand percent.
If they suceed in lowering the allowable amount of airborn asbestos to this level , they can litterally shut down every industry in the U S A.

We have given the regulators the power . By regulation alone they can loot the country. They have more power than the elected officials and we gave it to them.

Until they topple civilation in their unequalled grab for power, no one can stop them. We have handed them the means of our own destruction.

Do not overestimate the human nature of starving people or underestimate the resolve of the beurocracys that hold power.

They control industry, water, air, fuel , utilitys and transportation.

The burocrats who run the country will use this power to selectivly control the politicans who gave them the power of regulation and the populace that allowed it to happen !


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

BillM said:


> What country have you been living in?
> 
> I live in the USA where 30% of the population draw some form of government assistance.
> 
> ...


Bill I'm referring to the fact that the serbians lived under communist rule for decades!! %100 gov dependence! That's a far far cry from where we sit today. And I stand by my post. We will have ZERO outside assistance. ZERO!!! Not like there where they had food dropped in. We will be %100 on our own. And since we will be on our own we will decide whether to continue living under bureacrats or be free men.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*How*



mojo4 said:


> Bill I'm referring to the fact that the serbians lived under communist rule for decades!! %100 gov dependence! That's a far far cry from where we sit today. And I stand by my post. We will have ZERO outside assistance. ZERO!!! Not like there where they had food dropped in. We will be %100 on our own. And since we will be on our own we will decide whether to continue living under bureacrats or be free men.


They, the burocrats are not going to starve .
The senators and congressmen are not going to starve.
the president and his cronies are not going to starve and a large portion of the military are not going to starve.
In a year, they will be back and will take charge .
Those who are lucky enough to have prepaired and who survive will be in no position to challenge martial law.
What exactly is the diffrence between that and a communist government?


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

The difference you ask?? I will live and die a free man. I was not born into communism or slavery and I will not live under it. Maybe I face a bloody end but I will face it free. I will not pass communism onto my children in order to save my own hide. Some things are worth fighting to the death over. Freedom is most certainly one.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Salute*



mojo4 said:


> The difference you ask?? I will live and die a free man. I was not born into communism or slavery and I will not live under it. Maybe I face a bloody end but I will face it free. I will not pass communism onto my children in order to save my own hide. Some things are worth fighting to the death over. Freedom is most certainly one.


I salute you. Somtimes I just kind of get fed up with the things I see happening in the world.


----------

